# recurrent pProm



## WaitingForKiddos (Nov 30, 2006)

Mods, please do not move this post. I'm not meaning this to be
"Ask a Midwife" rather I would like the professional opinions so that I may have data to provide both my ob and midwife with. Thank you.

How often have you seen pProm (not prom) reoccur in a subsiquent pregnancy?

I have basically two studies to go off of..

Study # 1 is 20 years old and followed 100 women delivering in a group of hospitals through a pregnancy after pProm. Of the 100 women 20-33% had a pProm or prom event in the second
pregnancy.

Study #2 is about 10 years old. This study found that of 500 cases of pProm 10% also had pProm in a previous birth.

It seems that the actual numbers of recurrance aren't known outside of, it can reoccur however most cases are not recurrances. But then that says nothing of pregnancies that followed the pProm pregnancy.

Of course, my interest is obvious by my signature. I'm getting "Theres almost no chance of this happening to you again" by my healthcare team and yet I'm unsure.


----------



## Spark (Nov 21, 2001)

Not a professional, but pProm is a hot topic for me. First, I wanted to offer you a hug.







I'm so sorry for your loss & I certainly understand why you're concerned about a reoccurance.









I had pProm with my 3rd baby at 30 weeks. And, went onto NOT have pProm with my 4th. I know there are lots of thoughts on how to strengthen the bag of waters -- Vit C, protein, Vit E, avoid too much soy, eat raw nuts, etc. And, I did do all those! But, I don't know if that's what helped me avoid pProm or not.

I personally believe that mainstream medicine doens't handle pProm effectively. I think it's one of those things that in 30 years we'll realize the hospitals were really doing more harm than good.

IF you should suspect pProm in a future pregnancy, I would go on immediate bedrest with slight inversion. Pound the Vit C immediately and not let ANYTHING between your legs whether it has a blue steryl glove on it or not.

Wishing you an each conception, healthy happy BORING pregnancy with a happy healthy baby to hold 9 months later!


----------



## WaitingForKiddos (Nov 30, 2006)

Thank you so much Claire. All of this is just so mind blowing. It's like everyone is telling me "it's not going to happen again!" yet I go and google and see crazy stats. I mean, even a 90% non-reoccurance rate is good. I'd play the lotto with those odds...but loosing a kid is just earthshaking.


----------



## liberal_chick (May 22, 2005)

pPROM is so terrifying. I had it occur to me in my first pregnancy at 20 weeks. My OB stuck me in the hospital and basically told me we'd wait; wait for labor, wait for infection. She made it painfully clear that if I went into labor in the next 4 weeks, that the NICU couldn't do anything to save my baby.

I got super lucky and lasted until 30 weeks before other factors complicated things further and we went for the c-section. Ds had a rough start, but is doing great now at 4 years of age. I totally realize how incredibly fortunate we are for him to have made it that long and actually have functioning lungs.

I tell you all that to say that my second pregnancy went fine. I took probiotics, vitamin C, and fish oil on top of my prenatal vitamin. I tried not to stress the best I could (difficult until I passed about 24 weeks, honestly). I prayed like a crazy person.

I understand where you're coming from about the odds of it happening again. I went to a consult with my old OB to talk about everything that happened and she just kept saying, "the odds are in your favor! the odds are in your favor!" But all I could focus on was that number of recurrance.

I'll be thinking of you.


----------



## WaitingForKiddos (Nov 30, 2006)

Every positive word means so much! I got my hospital report back, I'm trying to translate the medical lingo but basically is says there was a huge infection within my uterus. It was affecting the umbilical cord as well. Tomorrow I see my MW and we discuss the report.

I'm so manic about this thing. It's like one second I'm thinking "Okay, I have great odds the next time around." because it was caused by infection and we can hopefully prevent that again with antibiotics. On the other hand it's like "I didn't have crazy outward signs of infection so WTF?" Then it's like, "Well, ya, so thats why you'll get lots of cultures...so we can see any infections before they get crazy." Back and forth and back and forth.

I did see another study today. It stated that recurrent pprom was actually slightly less than 10% and even lower if the cause was infection and not IC or PTL. Sheesh, I waant a brain transplant!


----------

